# Chaucer's Meade



## BruceBee (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm just getting into beekeeping so I've naturally started thinking about mead. I bought a bottle of Chaucer's Meade (by Bargetto Winery www.bargetto.com) and thought it was pretty good. It that a typical mead? Will homemade mead be similar to that?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I hated the Chaucer's I tried. But I'd had some of my own first. Curious to see what others say.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

I was less then impressed with "Chaucer's" myself, amoung the mazers I know, it's not rated that highly. Then again, as mazers our opinion's are biased by the fine homemade mead we've shared.

In all fairness, a commercial outfit (like the hobbiest) is going to make a product they like, knowing it will not be to everyones taste.

At the International Mead Festival in Boulder Co. February this year. My girl and I tried mead by 20 companies from the US, Canada, Poland and South Africa. Most where to sweet for me, yet to dry for her. In the end there where 5 we liked, 3 for and 2 for me.

Taste being subjective, that really doesn't mean much.

I took a Saffron mead I made last year to a tasting a couple weekends ago. It seemed to be love or hate with little middle ground for those who tried it.

I really don't care for it, in my opinion the saffron out of ballance and over powering, that may change with time.

It does however make tasty vinegar, is very good in the spicy saffron mead mustard I make, and when used in place of water, makes flavorful rice.

The point of this is, if a mead doesn't suit your taste it doesn't have to be a loss, whether you bought or made it. 

Happy mazing,

Anthony


----------

